# volunteering at burningman



## Geoff (Mar 26, 2009)

what exactly would someone like me need to do in order to be eligible for volunteering to help set up at burning man?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 26, 2009)

i just finished my volunteer forms for the lamplighter group at burningman. it's pretty easy, just go to the volunteer link at burningman.com


----------

